# Are these two plants the one in the same...



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

...speaking of Ludwigia peruensis and Ludwigia glandulosa?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes. The correct name is _Ludwigia glandulosa_. It was introduced into the hobby as_ L. perennis_. My guess is that pereunsis is a perversion of the latter.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Cavan!!!


----------

